# Wanted To Pass This Along



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Mary Palmer had sent this, and I wanted to pass it on. 


a moment when you know that you are remembered today, missed again, and loved forever.

Author unknown</span></span>[/B]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, that was beautiful!! :smcry:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful, Deb! :aktion033: Whoever wrote that had a heart of gold - just like yours! :flowers:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Beautiful, if only that wish would come true.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh, I love this.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a beautiful sentiment.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you that was beautiful and my wish also........

Merry Christmas Deb!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for that, Deb. Those are my wishes, too.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

*Amen  *


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Deb, may all those wishes come true.

Merry Christmas Sweetheart.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

How beautiful Deb. I wish all those wishes would come true.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tcarnagie (Jun 16, 2008)

That was just beautiful and I sure hope it does come true!!!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:smcry:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

If only all those wishes could come true.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I saw this poem this morning but I couldn't read it. I was still a little emotional from the situation with Goldie. What a wonderful poem and I wish too that everything would come true for all the little babies :wub:


----------

